# Exchange/Groupware-Server mit Outlook Unterstützung

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Exchange/Groupware-Server für Linux. Das ganze sollte möglichst wenig kosten, aber MS Outloook unerstützen.

Es soll für ca. 50 PCs ausgelegt sein.

OX, Kolab2 usw. kosten alle Lizenzen.

Opengroupware kostet wohl nichts, aber die Unterstützung für MS Outlook dahingegen schon.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

soweit ich da informiert bin, gibt es da sehr verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Einmal gibt es da Projekte, die die gleiche Funktionalität wie ein Exchange-Server implementieren wollen, aber anders angesprochen werden müssen. Für manche von denen gibt es Outlook-Plugins, die sich dann richtig mit dem Server verbinden.

Es gibt aber auch Projekte, die die MS-Exchange-API komplett nachbilden wollen, sodass man kein Plugin benötigt, aber da habe ich mir bisher nur eines angekuckt und das hatte nach außen hin die komplette API, aber innen drin haben noch viele, von außen aufrufbare Funktionen gefehlt.

Also erstmal, sollen die Clients einfach so drauf zugreifen oder darf es auch ein Plugin für Outlook sein?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Finswimmer

Der Zugriff ist relativ egal. Google bietet auch sowas ähnliches an, da benötigt man dann einen Connector.

Das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Eher das Finanzielle, da das Budget leider nicht so groß ist, dass man 50x irgendwelche Lizenzen zahlt.

Der Umstieg auf Thunderbird, der evtl. vieles vereinfachen würde, steht auch außer Frage, da die Akzeptanz eines kompletten Umstiegs von SekretärInnen usw. leider nicht vorhanden ist... (wie so oft)

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

@Schinkencroissant: Welche Lösungen kennst Du denn?

Danke

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

hast du dir schonmal funambol angeschaut? http://www.funambol.com/ Gibts auch als Community Version und synct sowohl mit Outlook als auch mit allen gängigen Smartphones.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass in der Community Version irgendwas begrenzt war, ein kurzer Überflug über die Seite hat aber nichts gebracht...

MfG

Keep

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi Keeper,

ich habe mir jetzt mal den Test-Account eingerichtet.

So, wie ich das sehe, fehlt die Funktion, dass ich auf die Termine anderer zugreifen kann, um mit denen einen Termin abzustimmen.

Sprich: Ich kann nicht Person XY zu meinem Termin hinzufügen und dann sehen, ob er da wirklich Zeit hat.

Das ist ja mit der Hauptsinn von einem Exchange-Server...

Schade.

Aber Danke für den Tipp!

Tobi

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

ja, das ist wirklich doof! Danach habe ich gar nicht geschaut - heutzutage geht man ja davon aus, dass das einfach geht!

In meinen Bookmarks gabs noch diese Übersicht, wirklich weiterhelfen tuts dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht: http://www.udslinux.de/consulting_linux_groupware.html

Du solltest vielleicht mal nach einer Firma aus Bremen suchen, die bieten eine komplette Groupware-Distribution (für den Server) auf Debian-Basis an. Davon liest man alle Jubeljahre auch auf heise.de. Da kostet der Connector aber glaube ich auch, wenn auch nicht so viel.

Vielleicht würde es helfen, wenn du deine Bedürfnisse noch etwas genauer spezifizierst, vor allem was für Benutzer die Groupware nutzen sollen.

MfG

Keep

P.S.: Ohne hier einen Flamewar auslösen zu wollen. Solange deine Nutzer gerne Outlook nutzen wollen, ist der Exchange meiner Meinung nach immernoch das Maß der Dinge. Ich halte OX, Kolab etc. für keinesfalls schlecht, die Anbindung an Outlook ist bei allen aber nicht das Wahre...

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi Keepoer,

was ich suche ist eine günstige Alternative zu einem Exchange-Server, da der zu teuer für uns ist.

Er soll alles können, was ein Exchange-Server auch kann: Termine austauschen, Gruppen, Kontakte, Mail...

Ich weiß, dass sich mit Outlook am Besten ein MS Produkt verträgt, ich habe auch prinzipiell nichts gegen MS, es ist halt nur zu teuer für uns...

Nutzer: 30 Leute mit unterschiedlichen PC-Kenntnissen. Ein paar Mac-User, der Rest Windows mit Outlook, teils Thunderbird.

Die Nutzer sind alle im weitesten Sinne Mitarbeiter, SekretärInnen, etc.

Ich habe bis jetzt Kolab2 gefunden. Das wäre preislich ganz gut...Mal schauen was die höheren Ebenen sagen.

Kennt ihr Kolab2 in Verbindung mit Toltec Connector und Outlook? Ich kann das im Moment nur mit einem User testen, was natürlich die Terminplanung ad absurdum führt  :Wink: 

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

vielleicht schon zu spät, aber man weiß ja nie. Die Firma, die ich meinte, war Univention: http://www.univention.de/produkte/groupware-server/ Deren Server basiert auch auf Kolab2. Leider ist nur die private Lizenz kostenfrei.

Deren Seite beantwortet aber scheinbar deine Frage, denn die führen unter anderem Toltec als Connector auf  :Wink: 

Vielleicht sind deren Live-Images auch zum "Üben" ganz nett...

MfG

Keep

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi Keepoer,

Danke für die Infos.

Ich werde mal schauen, dass ich einen weiteren Kolab Account anlegen kann, um das Ganze mal zu demonstrieren.

Tobi

----------

## Keepoer

Hallo,

ich habe vielleicht noch eine Sache für dich. In meinem neuen Job wird für die Groupware Kerio Connect verwendet (http://www.kerio.de). Die Software ist nicht kostenlos, der Outlook Connector dafür schon. Die Zusammenarbeit mit Outlook (bei mir 2007) klappt wunderbar inkl. Freigabe von Kalendern, öffentlichen Adressbüchern etc.

Mit anderen Systemen (Apple, Contact) arbeitet das Teil auch zusammen. Und im Vergleich mit dem Exchange ist's relativ günstig.

MfG

Keep

----------

## Finswimmer

Danke, ich werde es mal ins Gespräch bringen.

Scheint wirklich noch ein Stück günstiger als Kolab2 zu sein.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## Yminus

Hallo,

bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einer Groupware. Allerdings spielt Outlook bei uns keine Rolle. Nichtsdestoweniger habe ich bei meiner Recherche ein paar Links zum Thema gefunden:

How do Open Source groupware solutions measure up?

Microsoft Exchange Alternatives for Linux

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

----------

